# C'dale tandem for sale



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Nope- not me- but I figured that I'd repost this in case anybody is looking

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/1102478657.html

Note: Houlton is WAAAAAAAY up there!!!


----------

